# I love you I love you and I missed you!!



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom and I went to town this afternoon and were gone for half an hour or so. We were missed!!! 

This is how Betty Jo greets my husband every time he is out of the house for a while. She totally has him wrapped around her paw!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She certainly does love her Daddy!!! How sweet! Must make him feel awesome that she appreciates him this much!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I loved seeing how Betty Jo greets your husband, Chagall does the _exact same thing_ when he seems his "daddy." My husband just got the biggest kick out of seeing your photos, he said, "Chagall does that to me!" Ahh yes, daddy is "the toy"; mommy is the chief cook and bottle washer, BUT Chagall loves me best and how do I know? Because if I leave the car with him and my husband in it, Chagall whines for me; when I leave a room, he follows me; he sleeps nestled right up next to_ me_ in bed, just going over to occasionally lean against my husband, and, when we both call him--_he comes to me!!_ Woohoo for motherhood, eh?!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She certainly does love her Daddy!!! How sweet! Must make him feel awesome that she appreciates him this much!


It is so mutual. She is his all time favourite dog!! Of course you couldn't tell how much he loves her from the big grin across his face.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the photos of your husband with the girls, they are TOO cute!  You can just see the love between them all the time, especially in these photos. Des rubs up on me like a cat when I come home, he's not a kisser or a jumper, lol.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> I loved seeing how Betty Jo greets your husband, Chagall does the _exact same thing_ when he seems his "daddy." My husband just got the biggest kick out of seeing your photos, he said, "Chagall does that to me!" Ahh yes, daddy is "the toy"; mommy is the chief cook and bottle washer, BUT Chagall loves me best and how do I know? Because if I leave the car with him and my husband in it, Chagall whines for me; when I leave a room, he follows me; he sleeps nestled right up next to_ me_ in bed, just going over to occasionally lean against my husband, and, when we both call him--_he comes to me!!_ Woohoo for motherhood, eh?!


Betty Jo is much the same. She loves Tom and the kids but she is my dog. She waits outside the bathroom for me (that is when she doesn't come in with me lol), follows me around the house and if its up to her is always in whatever room I am. 

Jenny is much more the family dog and takes turns with who she hangs out with now.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Birdie said:


> I love the photos of your husband with the girls, they are TOO cute!  You can just see the love between them all the time, especially in these photos. Des rubs up on me like a cat when I come home, he's not a kisser or a jumper, lol.


Thanks, Jenny is like your Des. We call her a cat in dog clothing. She rarely jumps or licks but wags her tail almost off and rubs around us when we come home as well as giving us a sniff check up. (Ever had wet poodle nose running through your hair?)

Betty Jo on the other hand as you can see does both. We say her tongue is hung in the middle and licks on both ends.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Awww, I love those pictures. Finnegan is all over my sister like that when she comes to my house.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> Awww, I love those pictures. Finnegan is all over my sister like that when she comes to my house.


Thanks Betty Jo is our welcoming committee (Jenny too but not quite so forward) I have to wait my turn when he comes home between kids and dogs its hard to get my turn lol.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Awwwwww!! That's so cute!!

Haha, if I go to the convenience store even for 10 minutes, my welcome party begins before I even open the door! 
I'm guessing that in dog years, every minute is like... 2 hours or something, lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruth said:


> Awwwwww!! That's so cute!!
> 
> Haha, if I go to the convenience store even for 10 minutes, my welcome party begins before I even open the door!
> I'm guessing that in dog years, every minute is like... 2 hours or something, lol.


LOL!!! Maybe you've got something there! I never thought of that, but every time I am out of Quincy's sight, he greets me like I have been gone forever! You may be right!


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

I once asked my then-husband what he would think if I greeted him with the wild abandon that Boon did -- you know, if I jumped around and flailed my arms and shouted, "Daddy's home! Daddy's home!" and pasted myself up against him.

He said he would think I was insane. But he loved that greeting from the dog.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Its amazing what people can love in a dog they wouldn't in a human. Tom really does love that kind of greeting and actively promotes it in the dogs that is.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Aren't they just the best! I love to see a poodle greeting. Nothing does it better than them.

My guys can't wait for me to come home. They are not jumpers because they are not allowed; but, they dance around and rub their bodies all over me and stick their heads between my legs and just stand there...LOL
_


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Ruth said:


> Awwwwww!! That's so cute!!
> 
> Haha, if I go to the convenience store even for 10 minutes, my welcome party begins before I even open the door!
> I'm guessing that in dog years, every minute is like... 2 hours or something, lol.


I think your right. I can go to the end of the driveway and pick up the paper and when I get back to the house the welcoming committee is in full force. Oh well its good to know I'm loved.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Aren't they just the best! I love to see a poodle greeting. Nothing does it better than them.
> 
> My guys can't wait for me to come home. They are not jumpers because they are not allowed; but, they dance around and rub their bodies all over me and stick their heads between my legs and just stand there...LOL
> _


Yes when you've been greeted by a poodle you know your are welcomed lol.

I'd love to say my poodles aren't jumpers and they wouldn't be if it was entirely up to me but my husband has different ideas on the subject and encourages them oh well I love him and them anyway.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahhhh, the love of a poodle! Indescribable!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

It is a wonderful thing and makes any day feel better to have such love to come home to.


----------

